# Just need to Rant about a Bad Foster Parent



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

As a lot of you know, my mom and I foster for a rescue.
One of the other fosters is a poison to the rescue. She's a total... well, I can't think of a word that describes her without possibly breaking rules, but she has caused other fosters and volunteers to find other rescues to help, made potential adopters head for the hills, lies to people about the health and temperament of cats and just should have no business being involved with rescue.

The only reason the director of the rescue doesn't make her leave is because she has between 25-40 foster cats/kittens at any given time.
My mom went to her house once and said it's an animal hoarder type of situation. She has kiddie pools filled with litter as litter boxes. Mom said the stench about made her vomit when the door opened.

There is a vet tech that does the vaccinations, tests and microchipping for the rescue.
On clinic days, we all bring cats over to her house for the services.
The last time I went to clinic, Tater and Tot (two kittens I found behind the shed that my mom's sister-in-law adopted) were there to get services done.
The foster mom (we'll call her Red) brought in three kittens that were quite obviously sick and shouldn't have been there to begin with. She told us that they were sick when she brought them in.

Halfway through getting all the cats done, Red's kittens had explosive diarrhea and it was all over in the kennel and all over the kittens.
When Red was cleaning out the kennel, she handed me, my mom, and my mom's sister-in-law (the one who adopted Tater and Tot) a diarrhea-covered kitten. She didn't ask, just kinda threw them at us.

My mom's sister-in-law called us a few days later because she had to run Tater and Tot to the e-vet in the middle of the night. They got really sick and the vet diagnosed them with parasites they likely got from another kitten.

I asked Red what her kittens were sick with and she immediately went on the defensive.
She told me that her kittens were all healthy when they were at clinic and the diarrhea was 'stress poop.' She told me that she spent $300 on them at the vet a week before and had fecals and everything - all came back clean.
I asked to see the vet record for it because I know that she's a liar.
The record she sent me was for different kittens. I know the record was for different kittens because the date that was on the paper was the day she texted my mom about spending $300 on the three A-name kittens.
The three that were sick at clinic were given T-names.

I caught her in her lie and it was a huge ordeal because my mom's sister-in-law was upset because Red's kittens got Tater and Tot sick and the rescue refused to do anything about it. 

The most recent incident is worse.
Someone adopted two kittens that Red fostered - they were supposed to both be male.
Well, one turned out to be female. On top of that, they both have ringworm and the family is worried about getting infected themselves.

The vet the family took the kittens to for ringworm also told them that they weren't neutered.
The family is upset and said that Red acted like the ringworm was no big deal.
They messaged the rescue owner asking for reimbursement of some sort, and the rescue owner is using any excuse she can think of to avoid responsibility for the situation.

The rescue already has a bad reputation because of Red and if it continues, she'll be the reason the rescue has to shut down.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG Konotashi!
This woman really needs to be shut down!
Are there any other organizations that could help with that??
I also can't help but wonder about the "director" of your rescue!
I would think that there's just to many glaring issues, to avoid, doing something...
My hide would be fried also, with what you're having to deal with!!
Good Luck!
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

Honestly, the rescue director osn't a whole lot better.
When she's asked to reimburse for anything, she comes up with a bunch of BS excuses to get out of it.

When Tater and Tot got sick, she was saying they might have gotten sick from another kitten and said how illnesses were floating around at the time.
She never acknowledged that her hoarder/foster bringing sick kittens to a clinic they shouldn't have been at in the first place could have possibly been the reason.
She agreed to 'waive' the adoption fee for Tater and Tot, even though she spent twice as much on bills at the e-vet.
Oh, she also has to get them spayed and neutered because she's technically adopted them already, so they're not the rescue's problem anymore. Since their adoption fee was waived, the rescue director won't spend anymore money on them.

With the recent situation, she told the family the kittens were already treated for ringworm.
The family wants reimbursement for at least the adoption fee (rightfully so) because they don't want to - and I quotr - "return them to a parasite positive rescue."
I'm betting that since the papers have been filled out and the rescue has already received the adoption fee, they won't bother with even helping to get them neutered, nor will they reimburse the family even if they do return the kittens.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That's just plain messed up...:banghead:


----------



## bellvillamor (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm sorry to say that maybe that rescue NEEDS to be shut down? Or at least the person currently running it should be forced to step down. I fear it'll do nothing but put the peopel adopting and having negative experiences off from adopting agan /:

I'm so sorry to hear all this. hopefully something is resolved soon! How can you run/volunteer at a place like this and show that you care so little?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This would be difficult, especially if the director is not onboard with shutting this woman down right now. Looks like you have two choices: continue to collect evidence of inappropriate care with the intention of directly confronting the director and ultimately a higher up authority or you can find another shelter to help. So sad because it is the animals that suffer here.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

The only reason Red is still around is because she fosters so many cats.

We went to her house this morning to take in to be foxed and she told us that someone else that adopted two cats were SUPPOSED to be male, and one is female. (Different than the family that got kittens with ringworm).
Whether or not they're fixed, I don't know.
I assume not, because if they were taken in to be fixed, they would have found out one was a girl.

My mom is paying for the 8 kittens to be spayed and neutered (around $300) and I asked her what she would do if the rescue doesn't pay her back.
She wants to find another rescue, but she's hesitant for whatever reason.....


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Can't she be reported to Animal Control or a similar agency?


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I doubt it, considering they all have food, water and shelter and are taken to the vet (or given medical care of some sort) eventually.
Red and the rescue director LOVE doing self diagnoses/medicating. Anything that will save money. They'll even go against vet recommendations to self medicate.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

With a good director, red would be keep under control or got rid of - sounds harsh but true.

if anything the Shelter I support requires more of fosterers than adopters because they are also the face of the shelter as far as other people who are potential adopters are concerned.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Can you just report the fosterer??


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Bon said:


> Can't she be reported to Animal Control or a similar agency?





Konotashi said:


> I doubt it, considering they all have food, water and shelter and are taken to the vet (or given medical care of some sort) eventually.
> Red and the rescue director LOVE doing self diagnoses/medicating. Anything that will save money. They'll even go against vet recommendations to self medicate.


I would still at least try to talk to someone at Animal Control. Present your evidence to them. Who knows? Maybe someone has already made a complaint against these people. It doesn't hurt to try, anyway.


----------

